# Northstar angle head



## Terrence35 (Aug 25, 2012)

I recently purchased a northstar angle head. I use a 7 inch Columbia corner box with it. When I coat my angles with the corner box I start from one corner and finish off at the next corner by angling the corner box but for some reason this angle head comes off the corner every time I do that and it end up cutting the tape. I don't like stoping in the middle cause that just makes more touch ups afterwards. I noticed that the north star angle head doesn't have wheels. Maybe this is a reason? Could someone please help me and let me know why the angle head comes off the corner when I postion my corner box to be able to go corner to corner and not stop in the middle


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Terrence35 said:


> I recently purchased a northstar angle head. I use a 7 inch Columbia corner box with it. When I coat my angles with the corner box I start from one corner and finish off at the next corner by angling the corner box but for some reason this angle head comes off the corner every time I do that and it end up cutting the tape. I don't like stoping in the middle cause that just makes more touch ups afterwards. I noticed that the north star angle head doesn't have wheels. Maybe this is a reason? Could someone please help me and let me know why the angle head comes off the corner when I postion my corner box to be able to go corner to corner and not stop in the middle


your blades are out too far, My N Star in 10 years old and never done that,


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Long story short, the head needs to break in. The guy I work with has a new NS 3.5, and you have to be very careful that it stays seated in the angle. It is very easy to let it make its own corner, then one side gets a ton of mud and the other gets very little. But it you're really careful you get some great looking angles. 

I assume that it's cutting the tape because when it tilts, the point it cutting through the ceiling side of the angle, out just a touch from the apex?

Compare both heads very closely. Our NS head has a bow in the top blades, I would think it's possible that could cause the point to be a more pronounced and therefore more prone to grabbing the tape.


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

Wheels are just a gimmick IMO. I had a head with wheels and didn't notice any difference. I just got some new DM Boneheads without wheels and they run smooth right out of the box.


----------



## Terrence35 (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys. I guess that's just what it is with new tools. The angles turned out amazing. Haven't seen a better job with an angle head. Such a clean job. I will have to work in the angle head I suppose.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Terrence35 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. I guess that's just what it is with new tools. The angles turned out amazing. Haven't seen a better job with an angle head. Such a clean job. I will have to work in the angle head I suppose.


I did not cut from new and yes angles are nice


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Terrence35 said:


> I recently purchased a northstar angle head. I use a 7 inch Columbia corner box with it. When I coat my angles with the corner box I start from one corner and finish off at the next corner by angling the corner box but for some reason this angle head comes off the corner every time I do that and it end up cutting the tape. I don't like stoping in the middle cause that just makes more touch ups afterwards. I noticed that the north star angle head doesn't have wheels. Maybe this is a reason? Could someone please help me and let me know why the angle head comes off the corner when I postion my corner box to be able to go corner to corner and not stop in the middle


Its MUCH easier to do what you are trying to do with a mudrunner. The tool doesn't get in the way like a corner box, and the mudrunner has a crook in the output stem like an angle head handle, allowing you to shift your pressure as you turn it. That's how we do it. 
 
Also trying that with a CB will typically leave a lean spot where tape shows about 2-3 feet out from the intersection, as well as squeezing mud out past the skids. If you run a CB with any head larger than a 3" I would suggest leaving the lap mark at the flat. It is tilting because while you twist the CB, you are no longer allowing the handle to lead. You want to pull the tool behind you if that makes sense. That puts pressure on the bullet clip and bottom of the skids, helping to seat the head properly. More temperamental on large heads because the width to height ratio on the tool is less favorable. They are wide and short.

Hope this helps!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Speaking from experience with that head, it is pretty stiff. Whether that is due to it being new or their locking mechanism, I'm not sure. 

Once it's well worn in, it will work correctly. Ask P.A.Rocker

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

This is him running angles, 3.5" well used NS head, 7" hockey stick of unknown brand

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

tape with 3'', run a 3'' than a 3'' 3 3 times. ****ing ****.


----------

